# bath soaps?



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I was planing to give Sonic a bath sometime, though I am wondering which ones are the best to use and how much they cost approximetly? If somebody can get Canadian brands that would be a lot of help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I use Aveeno Unscented moisturizing body wash. There is also Aveeno oatmeal wash and both work equally well. Avoid using anything like Johnsons baby shampoo as it is very drying.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok thanks Nancy.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Aug 26, 2009)

I also have a question about bathing and was wondering if anyone could help.
I've had my hedgehog for a couple of weeks now and want to give him a bath soon. I have Sqeaky Clean critter shampoo for small animals, and was wondering if this is okay to use?
Thanks!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I've heard that you can also use cat/kitten shampoo because they are usually very mild. I wouldn't use the small animal shampoo because it's probably designed for rodents and therefore not appropriate for hedgies since they are so prone to dry skin.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If it's scented, then it's most likely not great to use, as the smell can be overwhelming to our hedgies, even if it smells nice to us. Which is why people prefer to use oatmeal wash. Another reason...."shampoo" will dry out hedgie's skins even more, while oatmeal washes don't. If you decide to use something labeled as "shampoo" then make sure you follow with an oil rinse, as the shampoo will probably make your hedgie itchier with the dry skin.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, thank you! I'm going to go out today and get some oatmeal wash or something like that for him


----------



## GrumpyGus (Aug 26, 2009)

So I went and bought aveeno unscented moisturizing body wash, as was suggested earlier in this thread by Nancy. I used it to bath my Gus a few days ago, as he was a bit smelly. Today I noticed when he moved from sitting on my chest there were little white flakes everywhere, like dandruff. This is the first time I've ever noticed this and I've had him for almost 3 weeks. 
So I was wondering if it was the body wash that caused this? Could I have used too much?
And what is the best thing to use to moisturize his skin? Thanks!


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

The flakes could be from your hedgie not being rinsed well enough (it happens to me when I don't rinse the shampoo fully from my hair). Usually you just need a pea sized drop of the body wash as the water is likely only 2 or 3 inches deep. When you feel that the bath is over take hedgie out of the tub and replace the old water with new clear water (no soap). Place him back in and rinse him (small cups work very well). Rinse him many times. This should help make sure that all the soap residue is removed.

To moisturize on the last rinse you can add vitamin e oil to the last cup of water or you can purchase flax seed oil capsules and after you take hedgie out of the bath and dry him you can poke a hole in one of the capsules and drizzle the contents on his back.

If you notice scratching with the flakes you could be in a whole different ball park.

Hope this helps! This is just a tidbit of advice that I picked up from reading the forums when I had this problem with my hedgie. The people here all know so much and have so much experience that please someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds right to me. Especially if there is no scratching associated with the flakes. I would probably do a flax seed oil rinse now without a bath to help with any dry skin or soap residue still on your hedgehog. As thelostsock said you can do a rinse and then drip the oil on your hedgehog's back. Or you can add a few capsules of oil directly to the rinse water. Adding it to the rinse water ensures that more skin gets the oil and also makes one slippery hedgehog (so be careful about holding after).


----------

